# Need help identifying problem



## Rachyd63 (Nov 9, 2019)

Please help. I live in Gulfport, MS where Japanese Magnolias normally grow without issues. I just moved into a new house this year and it bloomed wonderfully. Now it's starting to die and seems to have several issues going on that I need help identifying and treating. The growth on the limbs are yellow but I did eventually find a few brownish ones that resemble scale. As for everything else, I have no idea what it is and where to start. I absolutely love this tree. Please help?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@Rachyd63 
Please reference these to see which best fits your Magnolia symptoms.

https://www.gardenguides.com/97178-japanese-magnolia-diseases.html
https://gardenerdy.com/magnolia-tree-diseases
http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn74108.html
https://www.mortonarb.org/trees-plants/tree-and-plant-advice/help-diseases/verticillium-wilt


----------

